
Deep Learning Chip Upstart Takes GPUs to Task - amplifier_khan
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/08/08/deep-learning-chip-upstart-set-take-gpus-task/
======
Katydid
Um. An hour after this appeared on HN Intel bought them. Spooky.

